# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Η νέα μου πιασμένη καρδερίνα....!!!!

## xarhs

εδω ειναι παιδια η νεα μου πιασμενη καρδερινα που ανταλλαξα σημερα με ενα καναρινι...............









ο χρονος παραμονης της σε κλουβι εχει αρχισει να μετραει *αντιστροφα.........*

----------


## mitsman

παραλιγο να παθω τρεις χιλιαδες εγκεφαλικα!!!!!!! αμαρτια το πουλακι.... Χαιρομαι που θα γινει αυτο που πρεπει!!!

 :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πανέμορφο πουλάκι...μπράβο για την πράξη σου να την απελευθερώσεις....ξέρουμε τι φύλλο είναι;;;

----------


## ninos

δωσε μας λιγες πληροφοριες ακομα Χαρη. 
Ποσο καιρο ειναι στο κλουβι για παραδειγμα, πως εφτασε στα χερια σου, κτλ

----------


## xarhs

η καρδερινα ειναι στα χερια μου εδω και 30 λεπτα.................. ειναι προσφατα πιασμενη και μου την εδωσε μια κυρια που της χαρισα καναρινι........ στην ουσια τα ανταλλαξαμε...!!!
ειναι αρκετα ημερη .......... προσπαθει να αποδρασει  χωνοντας το κεφαλι μεσα στο συρματα του κλουβιου.......!!!!!
μολις την ειδα εμεινα...... κυριολεκτικα..!!!!
μου μπηκαν πειρασμοι να την κρατησω........... αλλα τα λαθη ειναι για να μην τα ξανα κανεις....!!!!!!
χαχαχαχ......
ολοι πιστευω εδω μεσα μαγευονται απο ενα τοσο ομορφο πλασμα..... και ξεχνανε τα πιστευω και τα λαθη τους για λιγα λεπτα...!!χαχαχ.......
η θεση της ομως ξερουμε ολοι που ειναι...........

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσα να παθω και γω εγκεφαλικο ,αν δεν ηξερα εδω και μερες οτι θα υπηρχε η σημερινη εξελιξη .τα ειχαμε πει με το Χαρη .Βεβαια οταν ειδα τιτλο ,λεω τι γραφει ο κουζουλος ; ..... 
αντε με το καλο !  ΧΑΡΗ που εισαι τωρα; αγρινιο ή βολο; που θα την αφησεις;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*θηλυκό δείχνει !! Ισως η κυρία να το έδωσε γι΄αυτό τον λόγο.... !! Της είπες ότι έχεις σκοπό να το ελευθερώσεις, και σαν αντάλλαγμα καλής πράξης και συνείδησις της χάρισες-αντάλλαξες το καναρίνι ??     *

----------


## xarhs

μολις της ειπα να της χαρισω καναρινι μου ειπε οτι τωρα εχω ενα γαρδελακι......... και εγω της το ζητησα
μου ειπε οτι θα μου το δωσει αλεξανδρε.......... και ας το κανω οτι θελω........!!!!!!
δεν ξερω αν της κελαηδαγε παντως της το εδωσε ο γιος της που ξερει απο αυτα.... αποκλκειετε πιστευω να της εδωσε θυληκο αλλα για να το λες εσυ κατι θα ξερεις παραπανω.....
παιδια τρ που το χαζεψα λιγο το πουλακι σε κοιταει στα ματια και πλησιαζεις και δεν φοβαται καθολου......... ειναι πολυ ηρεμο.....!!!!!!
ειλικρινα δεν εχω δει πιο ημερο ποτε μου... 
τρ δημητρη ειμαι στο αγρινιο και εχει μεροι που μπορεις να το αμολησεις και να περασει ζωαρα....

----------


## lagreco69

Βρε Χαρη θα μας τρελανεις!!!!!!! με το που ειδα τον τιτλο ετρεξα να το βαλω σε συντονισμο το θεμα σου, αλλα στιγμιαια σκεφτηκα ο Χαρης δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να εκανε κατι τετοιο. διαβασα με χαρα ολα τα παραπανω, μπραβο!!! φιλε μου για αυτην σου την κινηση, αυτη η τυχερη καρδερινα θα επιστρεψει εκει που ανηκει.  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπράβο Χάρη, ειλικρινά δεν παίζεσαι και για την πράξη και για τον τίτλο του θέματος.
Πιστεύω ότι είναι ένας από τους ποιο έξυπνους τρόπους να πάρεις μια καρδερίνα (οποιουδήποτε φύλου) από έναν που απλά θέλει ένα πουλάκι για παρέα. Εύχομαι να βγάλεις πολλά πολλά καναρίνια και να κάνεις το ίδιο και με άλλες καρδερίνες.
Μακάρι και άλλα παιδιά να ακολουθήσουν την πράξη σου. 
*Είσαι ένα ακομα φιλαράκι μου εδώ μέσα που έχει κάνει κάτι τέτοιο σ’ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου.

----------


## jk21

> ειναι αρκετα ημερη .......... προσπαθει να αποδρασει  χωνοντας το κεφαλι μεσα στο συρματα του κλουβιου.......!!!!!



Μονο βρε Χαρη με εχεις ψιλομπερδεψει με την συμπεριφορα της  ... αυτα που λες ειναι κοντρα το ενα στο αλλο .στην αρχη σκεφτηκα το γραφει για πλακα (ειρωνικα ).βλεπω οτι το ξανα επανελαβες ομως ... ηρεμο πουλι δεν βγαζει το κεφαλι απο τα καγκελα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το πουλάκι Χάρη μόνο ήρεμο που δεν δείχνει στης φώτο !! Φαίνεται από το φτέρωμα ότι έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί πολύ άσχημα είτε στο πιάσιμο... είτε στο κλουβί που όπως λες χώνει το κεφαλάκι του μέσα στο πλέγμα για να αποδράσει !! 

Σημασία βέβαια δεν έχουν οι λεπτομέρειες, παρά η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για την απελευθέρωσή της !!  Φιλικά πάντα !!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Μονο βρε Χαρη με εχεις ψιλομπερδεψει με την συμπεριφορα της  ... *αυτα που λες ειναι κοντρα το ενα στο αλλο .στην αρχη σκεφτηκα το γραφει για πλακα (ειρωνικα ).βλεπω οτι το ξανα επανελαβες ομως ... ηρεμο πουλι δεν βγαζει το κεφαλι απο τα καγκελα*



*με πρόλαβες Δημήτρη για 2 λεπτά !!*

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη ακριβως οπως τα λεω γινονται...................... απιστευτο και ομως αληθινο......!!!!!
κανει προσπαθειες να βγει εξω και παει περα δοθε....... και το επομενο λεπτο καθεται και σε κοιταει στα ματια......... ηρεμη και ακουνητη βγαζοντας ενα γλυκο ηχο απο μεσα της 
οδυσσεα σε ευχαριστω για τα λογια σου....... με τιμανε πολυ......... να ναι καλα τα καναρινακια μου που μου βγαζουν μικρουλια και εχω να δινω

----------


## serafeim

εμεις τα ειπαμε Χαρη οποτε απο εμενα περιττα τα λογια !!  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Μονο βρε Χαρη με εχεις ψιλομπερδεψει με την συμπεριφορα της ... αυτα που λες ειναι κοντρα το ενα στο αλλο .στην αρχη σκεφτηκα το γραφει για πλακα (ειρωνικα ).βλεπω οτι το ξανα επανελαβες ομως ... ηρεμο πουλι δεν βγαζει το κεφαλι απο τα καγκελα


καρδερινα ειναι και κανει οτι θελει ::

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια μηπως επαθε καμια αγκυλωση μεσα στο κλουβι και δεν μπορεσει να πεταξει μολις την αμολησω?????????
μηπως να κανω μια δοκιμη μεσα σε ενα δωματιο???

----------


## Ρία

χαρη!!! εγώ παρόλο που δεν σε εχω δει από κοντα, επειδη μιλάμε κ σε έχω μάθει πάνω κάτω, δεν ψάρωσα από τον τίτλο!! μπράβο σου!!

----------


## xarhs

ο τιτλος ειναι μπλοφα ρια................!!!!!!!!!
χαχαχαχ........

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ρε παιδια μηπως επαθε καμια αγκυλωση μεσα στο κλουβι και δεν μπορεσει να πεταξει μολις την αμολησω?????????
> μηπως να κανω μια δοκιμη μεσα σε ενα δωματιο???


εγώ λέω ότι επιβάλετε να κάνεις μια δοκιμή πρώτα.

----------


## xarhs

μολις το αμολησα.................... εφερνε γυρω γυρω γρηγορα και με ανεση.......!!!!
ολα καλα.............

----------


## MegaNik1996

Ωραια με το καλο να επιστρεψει εκει που ανηκει  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το αμολησες..? Βραδυατικα? Την ωρα του υπνου???

----------


## xarhs

νικο την αμολησα τωρα.... ναι..!!!!!!
πιστευω ομως οτι ενα ξαπιασμα το χρειαζοταν σημερα......... ας ηταν και βραδυ και της εκοψα λιγο το αιμα....!!!!!!
εμενα τα καναρινια μου κοιμουνται αργα τωρα λογω μικρων και..... δεν μ περασε απ το μυαλο..

----------


## Ρία

δεν πειραζει χάρη!! όταν θα της χαρίσεις την φύση, θα ξεχάσει ότι μια φορά την αμόλισες βράδυ!

----------


## xarhs



----------


## οδυσσέας

ωραια το τεστ ντραιβ εγινε τωρα περιμενουμε την ημερα του αγωνα :Jumping0045:

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχα.... ετσι ειναι.....!!!!!!!!!
σκευτομαι τωρα που να την αφησω............

----------


## οδυσσέας

οχι τωρα ασε να ξημερωσει :Happy0196:

----------


## adreas

Είναι  πιασμένο  Ιούλιο και  όχι  πρόσφατα.

----------


## jk21

δεν το επαθα το σοκ πριν οταν ειδα την αρχικη δημοσιευση ,την επαθα τωρα ,οταν πηγα κατευεθειαν στην τελευταια σελιδα (περιεργο ... το συστημα σε παει στο τελευταιο διαβασμενο ποστ ...) και βλεπω το Χαρη νυχτιατικα να λεει μολις την αμολησα ... λεω ειναι με τα καλα του; νυχτιατηκα; (νομιζα την οριστικη απελευθερωση ... )

ειδα τη συνεχεια και ηρθα στα ισα μου  ....  ::

----------


## xarhs

οποτε και να φυλακιστικε....... πλεον μετραει και τα δευτερολεπτα...!!!!!!
χαχαχαχαχαχ.......... ας ζησει τη ζωη που της αξιζει...............!!!!!!!
δημητρη ενταξει ειπαμε.......... δεν το εχω χασει τελειως ακομα......!!!!!!!
χαχαχαχ.........

----------


## saxo_29

Μπραβο Χαρη,, καλη απελευθερωση ευχομαι.

----------


## xarhs

> Είναι  πιασμένο  Ιούλιο και  όχι  πρόσφατα.


ανδρεα δεν ξερω αν ειναι πιασμενο ιουλιο........ αλλα μια τοσο κοκκινη μασκα με μια ελλειπη διατροφη δεν το δικαιολογει...!!!!!
επισης η γυναικα το ειχε ενα μηνα μου ειπε.....!!!!

----------


## birdy_num_num

Γεια σου Χάρη με τις μπλόφες σου! Αξιέπαινος :Angel09:

----------


## Peri27

Μα ποσο καλο παιδι παίζει να σαι!! μπραβοοο Χαρηηηηηηηη  :Happy0065:

----------


## panaisompatsos

Τα φτερα μου φαίνονται ταλαιπωρημένα, φυσικά εσυ που την άφησες μέσα στο σπίτι θα ξέρεις καλύτερα.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια την αμολησα......................... εχω λογαριασμο στο youtube αλλα δεν ξερω πως ανεβαινει

----------


## ninos

το έχεις ανεβάσει στο ytube ή δεν ξέρεις πως να το ανεβάσεις ;

----------


## xarhs

ενταξει ανεβαινει το βρηκα.............

----------


## xarhs

Με το που την αμολησα ξεκινησε το φαι........ χαχαχ!!!! 
στα βατα θα εχει μια χαρα καλυψη........

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολλα μπραβο Χαρη για την πραξη σου!
Ελπιζω να ακολουθησουν τα χναρια σου και αλλοι ανθρωποι....  :winky:

----------


## jk21

δεν εμεινες να δεις αν εφυγε ,αν μπορουσε να πεταξει πιο ανετα ;

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη εκατσα πολυ ωρα και ετρωγε κατι κατω στο χωμα........ ηταν σοκκαρισμενη και δεν πεταξε μακρια......
παντως πολυ δυναμη στο πεταγμα της δεν ειχε....... εκει που βλεπετε στο βιντεο εκατσε πολυ ωρα και δεν με φοβοταν
ενω στο σπιτι χθες εφερνε γυρω γυρω γρηγορα

----------


## jk21

εννοεις ; ουτε 30 -40 μετρα παραπερα; δεν ειναι παραλογο να παει πιο περα για βοσκη ,αλλα να ειδες οτι ξεκολλησε απο το αρχικο σημειο .Αν εχεις δυνατοτητα πηγαινε να ριξεις μια ματια στην περιοχη σε καμμια ωριτσα

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη εκει εμεινε στα 5 μετρα αποσταση................... και δεν πεταξε να φυγει......!!!!!!
πεταξα και ενα ξυλο μπας και φυγει αλλα τπτ.............
ειναι μακρια εκει που το αφησε και θα δω μηπως παω με το αμαξι........
παντως ελιες χορτα βατα ηταν γεματο........ θα ειναι ασφαλες πιστευω μεχρι να ξεπιαστει τελειως

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Deimitori

Εύγε Χάρη γιά την θαυμάσια πράξη σου! Η καρδερίνα θα σε ευχαριστεί γιά μιά ζωή!

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη μακαρι να με ευχαριστει απο αυτο τον κοσμο..... γιατι δεν πεταξε πολυ καλα.....!!!!!!
ενω στο δωματιο πεταγε με ανεση.. εκει που την αμολησα δεν πεταξε οπως περιμενα.....
μαλλον βιαστικα λιγο.. αλλα δεν μπορουσα να την βλεπω να ταλαιπορειτε.....
χθες εδω εβρεχε αφου την αμολησα συνεχεια.... και δεν πηγα καθολου να δω αν εφυγε απο εκει...
εσεις τι λετε?????? θα προσαρμοστει??

----------


## γιαννης χ

φιλε μου μπραβο για την κινηση σου.
αλλα και εγω αμφιβαλω για τα αποτελεσματα!!
ισως χρειαζεται καμια εβδομαδα σε κλουβα πτησης, πριν την απελευθερωσει ?

----------


## Gardelius

*Χαρη,...εγω παντα πιστευω ,...στο    ε ν σ τ ι κ τ ο !!!!!*

----------


## xarhs

δεν εχω κλουβια αδεια..... ολα ειναι γεματα με καναρινια...!!!!
μια κλουβα πτησης εχω και ειναι γεματη............. 
ηλια μακαρι να εχεις δικιο...!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

μην σε νοιαζει ξερει να προφυλαχτει ,αρκει εκει που την αφησες να εχει σε ακτινα 500 μετρων καποια δεντρα ! μην ανησυχεις μετα το ξεπιασμα θα βρει το δρομο της .Απο την στιγμη που δεν ηταν απο παλια σε κλουβι ,θα ξεπιαστει γρηγορα .Τα φτερα αν το πουλι εχει πεταξει στη φυση και δεν ειναι απο φωλια ,εχουν ηδη ανεπτυχθει .Τροφη θα βρει σιγουρα .Ο τοπος ειναι πχ  γεματος ζωχους και ισως και ταραξακο ,αλλα ακομα και χορτα αν πεινα θα φαει .Το μονο που με ανησυχει ειναι αν μεχρι να καλυφθει και ξεπιαστει ,αν τριγυρνουσε στον χωρο καποιο αρπακτικο 

Ομως η θεση μου ειναι σταθερη .Πουλι γεννημενο στη φυση ανηκει εκει ,ακομα και αν πεθανει την επομενη της απελευθερωσης του ! θα γινει μερος της τροφικης αλυσιδας της μητερας φυσης και οχι του κτητικου εγωισμου του ανθρωπου ! η ηθικη ευθυνη *πανω μου* και ας με κρινει ο Θεος μου ,αν αυτο που πιστευω για το δημιουργημα του ειναι λαθος !!!

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη το μερος που το αφησα εχει βατα πολλα και εχει και πολλες ελιες.......... και εννοειτε χορτα πολλα...........!!!!!!!!!
ελπιζω το πουλακι μιας και περασε πολλα στο κλουβι να μπορεσει και να το βοηθησει ο θεος να ευχαριστηθει την ελευθερια του εστω και για λιγο.....!!!!!!!
ενα θα σας πω............ στα 30 μετρα που το αμολησα ειδα ενα κοπαδακι καρδερινες γυρω στις 10.............. δεν ξερω πως ετυχε να ειναι ολες μαζι γιατι αυτες γινονται ζευγαρια τετοια εποχη αλλα τις ειδα....!!!!
ευχομαι να βρει και παρεουλα........

----------


## jk21

μην ανησυχεις τοτε .και να μην τις ακολουθησε ,θα προφυλαχθηκε απο τον καιρο και θα βρηκε συντομα και τροφη .αργα ή γρηγορα θα βρηκε το δρομο της !

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη το εχω ζησει και εγω κατι παρομοιο.... αν καθοσουν εκει κανενα μισαωρο μετα γινεται το γνωστο ρητο... μην τον ειδατε τον Παναη!!!!

----------


## antoninio

μπραβο ..αλλο ενα κοριτσακι ελευθερο να κανει οικογενεια στη φυση..

----------


## lagreco69

Μπραβο!!!!!!!! Χαρη η ομορφη θα σε ευγνωμονει για το υπολοιπο της ζωης της.

----------


## kostasloutraki

Θα μας τρελανεις.. Χαρη με τα θεματα π ανοιγεις.. κ με την ευχαριστη εκπληξη.. που καταληγεις....

----------


## MegaNik1996

Χαρη σε ποια περιοχη την αφησες?

----------


## xarhs

στης ελπιδες κοντα........ νικο

----------


## MegaNik1996

εχει αρκετα πουλια εκει,πιστευω θα ειναι μια χαρα.....και χορτα εχει κατι θα βρει να φαει  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

βεβαια εκανα σκεψεις να το αφησω και στον αγιο χριστοφορο με τα πευκα....... αλλα ηταν πιο μακρια.... και δεν εχει και πολλες καρδερινες(γαρδελια οπως τα λεμε εμεις) εκει

----------


## MegaNik1996

καλυτερα που το αφησες εκει και οχι στον αγιο χριστοφορο :Happy0062: .....εκει εχω δει αρκετες φορες καρδερινες,στον αγιο χριστοφορο δεν εχει μου εχει τυχη να δω

----------


## xarhs

στον αι γιαννη ειναι γεματο......................... δυστυχως εκει πηγαινουν και ανθρωποι για ''συλληψεις'' αλλα μια μερα ελπιζω θα τους κοπουνε τα ποδια.....

----------


## geog87

Χαρη σου αξιζουν πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

ενδεχεται αυριο αν πανε ολα καλα , να εχω και αλλη μια καρδερινα για απελευθερωση.

βεβαια αυτος που θα μου την δωσει νομιζει οτι εγω θα την κρατησω.......

αυτη τη φορα ειναι αρσενικη

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> βεβαια αυτος που θα μου την δωσει νομιζει οτι εγω θα την κρατησω.......


Κανονισε μονο μην βρει τυχαια αυτο το thread με μια αναζητηση στο google  ::

----------


## jk21

σιγα μην φοβηδουμε τον κλεπτη ή κλεπταποδοχο .Οτι και να ναι ,η καρδερινα ανηκει στη Φυση και οχι σε αυτον για να του δωσει λογαριασμο

----------


## xarhs

ας νομιζει οτι θελει.... και αν με ρωτησει μια μερα αν ζει  , εγω θα απαντησω ''ζει και βασιλευει''.........

----------


## saxo_29

Παντα ψυχαρα Χαρη...μπραβο φιλε!

----------


## antonispahn

Mπραβο Χαρη , respect

----------


## xarhs

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ πηρα την  καρδερινα...!!!!

κοιταξα την κοιλια της και φαινονται ολα μια χαρα............. οπως μου ειπε η κυρια που μου την εδωσε δεν ειχε χωρο να την κρατησει.

ειναι αρσενικη και κελαηδαει.... αλλα το φτερο της ειναι ανυπαρκτο απο φτερα και τραυματισμενο.!!!

δειτε την........




της εβαλα στο φτερακι της αλοε......

ζουσε  καιρο μεσα σε κλουβι υπερβολικα μικρο , θα ελεγα 20 εκατοστα.

εγω την εβαλα μοναχη της σε 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα αλλα δεν μπορει να πεταξει , ουτε λιγακι.


αυτην την τροφη την ταιζαν.....

----------


## teo24

Σε τσιμπησε και ματωσες η ξεβαφει η μασκα Χαρη?Μακαρι να γινει γρηγορα καλα να πεταξει και παλι ελευθερη.

----------


## xarhs

απο τη φτερουγα της ηταν θοδωρη.... ειναι τραυματισμενη. μετα το καταλαβα , γιατι δεν πεταγε

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ελπιζω να γινει συντομα καλα Χαρη, και να βρει την ελευθερια του συντομα! Ειναι κουκλος! Α, και μπραβο  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μέχρι να επανέλθει Χάρη, θα πρέπει να την φροντίζεις εσύ, όπως έχεις καταλάβει. Μιας και μένεις κοντά στην φύση, κάνε από καμία βόλτα στην εξοχή και μάζεψε αγριόχορτα τα οποία θα την κάνουν να δυναμώσει πιο γρήγορα, να επανενταχθεί στο φυσικό της περιβάλλον πιο ομαλά, και να μάθει τι πρέπει να τρώει αν δεν έχει μάθει ακόμη.
Αγόρασε της και λίγο μείγμα κατάλληλο για ιθαγενή...

Δες εδώ :

*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature**Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη**Διατροφή καρδερίνας στη φύση με φωτογραφίες*

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ ανοιξε τη φτερουγα και καποιος αλλος να την φωτογραφησει να δουμε το βαθμο του προβληματος

----------


## ninos

Απο παλαιοτερα ποστς σου Χαρη, καταλαβαινω ποσο πολυ θελεις μια καρδερινα εκτροφης κοντα σου. Εως τωρα δεν τα εχεις καταφερει. Κοντα σου ηρθε ενας πειρασμος, αλλα χαιρομαι που δεν εισαι "δηθεν", αλλα σταθερος στα "πιστευω" κ τις αξιες σου !!!

Μπραβο σου !!

----------


## xarhs

> ΧΑΡΗ ανοιξε τη φτερουγα και καποιος αλλος να την φωτογραφησει να δουμε το βαθμο του προβληματος


δημητρη στη φτερουγα δεν υπαρχουν φτερα , και εχει τραυμα στην ακρη. θα δοκιμασω να την ξανα πιασω μολις κλεισει λιγο η πληγη επειδη φοβαμαι.




> Απο παλαιοτερα ποστς σου Χαρη, καταλαβαινω ποσο πολυ θελεις μια καρδερινα εκτροφης κοντα σου. Εως τωρα δεν τα εχεις καταφερει. Κοντα σου ηρθε ενας πειρασμος, αλλα χαιρομαι που δεν εισαι "δηθεν", αλλα σταθερος στα "πιστευω" κ τις αξιες σου !!!
> Μπραβο σου !!


στελλιο σε ευχαριστω για τα λογια σου , αλλα εγω αυτη τη στιγμη θελω να την αμολησω , γιατι οσο την εχω στα χερια μου τοσο και πιο πολυ βουλιαζω στον βουρκο. 

αμα την δειτε απο κοντα πως λαμπει , και τι εντονο χρωμα εχει η μασκα θα μεινετε.

αλλα εγω εχω δωσει ορκο οτι πουλι που  ειναι γεννημενο στη φυση δεν μπορω να το εχω εγω κλεισμενο σε κλουβι.

επειδη παλια στο χωριο μου επιανα πολλα με κολλες και εκανα μεγαλη ζημια......

τωρα ομως που αυτο ειναι ημερο σα καναρινι???? τι κανουμε? θα αγριεψει με καποιο τροπο?

----------


## ninos

Ακομα κ ετσι εισαι "ντομπρος" κ το λες Χαρη. !! 
Ποσο καιρο την ειχε στο κλουβι Χαρη κ ποσο ετων ειναι εαν γνωριζεις ;

----------


## xarhs

αυτη την ειχε 1 χρονο , ετσι μου ειπε. 

αυριο θελω να δω αντιδραση με το φως της ημερας.... γιατι τωρα ειναι ακομα απο το σοκ , και ισως γι αυτο ειναι ημερη

----------


## jk21

XΑΡΗ πρεπει να δουμε φωτο ,για να δουμε που εχει πειραχθει το φτερο και αν ειναι μερος που θα ξαναβγει

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη δεν εχω ανθρωπο να με βοηθησει αυτη τη στιγμη......

και φοβαμαι κιολας μην ανοιξει παλι η πληγη..........

θα βγαλω αυριο...........  και εγω να φανταστεις επειδη ετρεχε αιμα δεν προλαβα να δω καλα.

παντως δεν νομιζω να ειναι αγιατρευτο... θα ξανα βγαλει πιστευω

----------


## jk21

εννοειται βρε .δεν εννοω αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς πάει σήμερα η καρδερίνα Χάρη .... 
Βγες έξω στην αυλή και ψάξε για χορταρικά, μόνο καλό θα τις προσφέρουν. 

Η πληγή έκλεισε;
Εφόσον δεν έχει καθόλου φτερά, λέω μήπως έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα; 
*Tι είναι αυτό το πουλί;*Έχει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ε το φτερό. Διάβασε όλες τις σελίδες!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

ευθυμη εκλεισε η πληγη , και ειναι παρα πολυ ημερη.

ακομα δεν εχω δει την κινηση ''απελευθερωσης'' που κανουν τα πιασμενα.

αλλα στα ματια της βλεπω οτι κοιταει με ζωηραδα γυρω της....

ειναι τρομερα εξοικειωμενη με τους ανθρωπους διπλα της.... και το ποιο τρομερο.

η γατα που εχουμε στο σπιτι μολις την πλησιασε επικυνδινα αυτη δεν αντεδρασε καθολου.

ισως ειναι στρεσσαρισμενη ακομα

----------


## Efthimis98

> η γατα που εχουμε στο σπιτι μολις την πλησιασε επικυνδινα αυτη δεν αντεδρασε καθολου.
> 
> ισως ειναι στρεσσαρισμενη ακομα



Μπορεί ...

Εφόσον έκλεισε η πληγή βάλε μας καμία φωτό με την φτερούγα ανοικτή.
Χορταρικά... χαχαχαχα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs



----------


## ninos

εάν συνεχίσει έτσι και δεν ζωηρέψει, μην την ελευθερώσεις Χάρη. Το πουλί πρέπει να "ζωηρέψει" για να ελευθερωθεί.  Για να το πετύχεις αυτό, πρέπει τουλάχιστον αρχικά να το βάλεις σε μια μεγάλη κλούβα, ώστε να ξεπιαστούν τα φτερά του απο την "μινιατούρα" κλουβιού που ζούσε τόσο καιρό.

----------


## xarhs

στελλιο δεν μπορει να ανεβει ουτε σε μια πατηθρα αποστασης 3 εκ απο το εδαφος.......... τιποτα , καθολου δεν μπορει να πεταξει , γιατι εκτος απο τραυμα στο φτερο λογικα εχουν παθει και αγγειλωση τα φτερα...........

εγω το μεγαλυτερο κλουβι που μπορω να την βαλω ειναι 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα αλλα και αυτη χαμενη παει γιατι πλεον εμαθε να μην πεταει , αλλα να πηδαει

----------


## Efthimis98

Μου φαίνεται ότι έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα στα φτερά. Πόσο μάλλον αν δεν μπορούσε να τα εξασκήσει έστω και λίγο. 
Χάρη αυτό το " εξόγκωμα " που έχει στο ράμφος τι είναι;

----------


## xarhs

δεν ειδα κανενα εξογκωμα ευθυμη... τι ακριβως εννοεις???

με τα φτερα οντως εχουμε θεμα....

----------


## Efthimis98

> 


Εδώ, στο ράμφος....

Μάλλον η καρδερίνα δεν θα μπορέσει να ξαναπετάξει. Έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με αυτό του link που σε παρέπεμψα ... 
Δες εδώ...
Πως είναι η φτερούγα...



> 


και που ήταν κομμένο ... 
Έτσι είναι και στην καρδερίνα σου μου φαίνεται.
Και μία ενδεικτική φωτό, εκεί είναι κομμένο και το φτερό της δικιάς σου;




> 


Και αν όχι, πες μας σε ποιο σημείο είναι εδώ...




>

----------


## xarhs

ευθυμη φοβαμαι πως λυπει το τελευταιο κομματακι απο την ακρη..........

κοιταξα σε ενα καναρινι μου για σιγουρια , και στην καρδερινα το τελευταιο λειπει. ειναι γδαρμενο.

----------


## geam

το πουλάκι «χτυπηθηκε» στο κλουβί και του έπεσαν τα φτερά... θα ξαναβγούν σύντομα....

----------


## xarhs

θα του βαλω και αλοε που εχει επουλωτικες ιδιοτητες............

----------


## jk21

η φωτο δεν ειναι πλήρως κατατοπιστικη αλλα τα περισσοτερα φτερα δειχνει οτι ειναι σε περιοχη που θα ξαναβγουν 

οταν γινει αυτο ,ακομα και σε 60αρα να ειναι ,θα της δωσεις ευκαιρια να κανει πτησεις σε κλειστο χωρο .θα χαμηλωνεις μετα το φωτισμο και στην χειροτερη αν οχι με το χερι ,με μια αποχη θα την πιανεις .αλλα αν εχεις κλουβι ανοιχτο με τροφη ,ισως ξαναγυρνα

----------


## xarhs

παιδια το γαρδελακι ειναι 1 χρονων , και ειναι μεγαλωμενο απο μικρο σε κλουβι. απο φωλια που λενε

δεν πεταξε ποτε ελευθερο........

σημερα ηρθε ο ανθρωπος που μου το δωσε και μου το ειπε

----------


## jk21

μεγαλωμενο απο φωλια και ταισμα στο στομα  και χτυπιοταν στα καγκελα ; εκτος απο ξοβεργες και καπατσεδες  ο δικος σου λεει  ξερει και απο αστεια

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη μολις την πλησιαζω δεν χτυπιεται........ δεν αντιδραει καν.

ειναι σα καναρινι.........

παιδια αμα αυτο το πουλι το εβλεπα με δαχτυλιδι θα ελεγα ειναι εκτροφης

----------


## douriakos

μεγια την καρδερινα χαρη

----------


## Efthimis98

Ποιος ξέρει ... τι να πω!!!
Πάντως όταν και αν γίνει καλά δηλ. έτοιμη για απελευθέρωση, ξέρεις που είναι η θέση της νομίζω !!! ( βασικά είμαι σίγουρος  :winky:  )

----------


## douriakos

efthimi αν το πουλι δεν καλοπεταει δεν μπορει να επιβιωσει στην φυση! ακομα και να μαθει να πεταει εχει μηδαμινες ελπιδες επιβιωσης αν ειναι οπως τα λεει

----------


## saxo_29

Χαρη νομιζω οτι εαν δεν ειναι ακροτηριασμενο το φτερο σ'αυτο το σημειο



Τοτε με τον καιρο θα βγαλει φτερα και σιγα σιγα θα καταφερει να πεταξει.

----------


## Efthimis98

> efthimi αν το πουλι δεν καλοπεταει δεν μπορει να επιβιωσει στην φυση! ακομα και να μαθει να πεταει εχει μηδαμινες ελπιδες επιβιωσης αν ειναι οπως τα λεει


Εννοείτε πως δεν θα την αφήσει κατευθείαν. Ίσως να προσπαθήσει να της μάθει κάποια φυτά προς κατανάλωση , ένα καλό μείγμα κ.τ.λ !  :Happy: 
Θα μάθει, ειδικά αυτό το πουλί μπορεί να έχει το άγριο ένστικτο που θα ξυπνήσει με τον καιρό μέσα της, αφού προέρχεται από άγριους γεννήτορες!!!!

----------


## douriakos

απο οπου και να προερχεται ειναι μεγαλωμενο στο χερι δεν εχει μαθει να φυλαγεται και δεν ξερει καν να πεταει!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορεί δεν ξέρω....  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

παιδια εγω που το ειδα ειναι ανυπαρκτο μου φαινεται αυτο το μερος.........



παιδια αν βγαλει ολα τα φτερα οκ , την  ''αγνοτητα'' να περναει τις γατες για ''φιλαρακια'' πως θα την ξεπερασει????

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν κατάλαβα Χάρη ....
Αν λείπει μέχρι και το  Α - Β τότε δεν έχει καν φτερά.  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

εννοω ευθυμη απο το κοκκινο μεχρι το τελειωμα της φτερουγας........ αυτο λειπει.

----------


## douriakos

χαρη οταν ειχα σε μικρο κλουβι τον παπαγαλο μου φαινοταν το ιδιο γιατι χτυπουσε στα καγκελα! το φτερο θα γινει οπως ηταν! και φοβια στις γατες να εχει το πως θα αποφυγει το γερακι κανεις δεν ξερει  :Stick Out Tongue:  ειναι σαν να απελευθερωνεις καναρινι για μενα

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν καταλαβα πως ενα ημερο πουλακι διελυσε μια φτερουγα ....

----------


## Efthimis98

Μήπως της την είχαν κόψει για να μην πολύ χτυπιέται ... ούτως ή άλλως σε ένα μικρό κλουβί πόση απόσταση από το έδαφος να είναι η πατήθρα;;;

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια θα σας γελασω.

αν δεν με πιστευετε οτι ειναι ημερο θα σας βαλω ενα βιντεο να δειτε οτι φτανω σε αποσταση αναπνοης και αυτο πλαγιαζει και με κοιταει σα χαζουλι.

εγω οσα πιασμενα ειχα στη ζωη μου οταν πλησιαζα φτερουγιζαν. και οταν εβλεπαν γατα????

γινοντα χαμος.......

δημητρη μονο οταν βαζω χερι μεσα για τροφες τοτε φτερουγιζει , αλλα οχι σα τρελο.

σκεψου ενα κλουβι σε μεγεθος παγιδας να βαζεις χερι μεσα..... δεν θα χτυπιεται στις γωνιες το φτερο????

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα ηταν αρκετα ενδιαφερον ενα βιντεο, ειναι σπανιο να δεις τετοια πουλια.
Να διαπιστωσουμε κιολας αν ειναι υγειες το πουλι. 
Σε καμιανπεριπτωση δεν μας περασε απο το μυαλο οτι λες ψεματα...  :Happy:

----------


## saxo_29

Παιδια ξερω τον Χαρη, και ξερω οτι αυτος θελει ποιο πολυ απο τον καθεναν μας να επιστρεψει το πουλι εκει που ανοικει.
Ευχομαι μονο να μην προσπαθησαν να του κοψουν τα φτερα, και να εκοψαν και την "φτερουγα" μαζι απο βλακεια τους. Με καλυτερες φωτο ή βιντεακι ισως οι ποιο εμπειρη να μπορουν να διαπιστωσουν ποση ειναι η ζημια. 
Εαν εχει κοπει η φτερουγα, ισως για αυτο τον λογο να ματωνει κιολας.....δεν ξερω...τι να πω.

----------


## douriakos

ρε παιδια ειχα το ιδιο στον παπαγαλο μου δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι αγριο για να του κοπει η φτερουγα! αν ηταν σε μικρο κλουβι στην προσπαθεια να παει αριστερα δεξια την χτυπησε σε κανα καγκελο και εχασε τα φτερα .....

----------


## xarhs

παιδια λογω του οτι ηταν σε μικρο κλουβι μπορει να ειναι και ο λογος που ειναι ετσι τα φτερα του.

οταν φτερουγιζε αναγκαστικα χτυπαγαν τα φτερα του στα καγκελα.......

θελω γνωμες ομως αν γινει καλα , θα ειναι σε θεση να απελευθερωθει?

για το λογο οτι ειναι υπερβολικα ημερο

----------


## jk21

εγω ειπα οτι δεν πιστευω τον αρπαγα (δεν τον λεω ιδιοκτητη γιατι δεν ειναι ) οχι το Χαρη !

ΧΑΡΗ δεν ειμαι σε θεση να κρινω αν εχει υποστει οριστικη ζημια το φτερο .Με την πτερορια να ερχεται συντομα ,θα δειξει αμεσως μετα .Αν το φτερο ειναι ενταξει μετα ,αν το πουλακι δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι ,ειναι θεμα χρονου και προσαρμογης να γυρισει εκει που ανηκει .Αν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι (θα φανει αν το βαλεις σε μεγαλο κλουβι και οταν θα ειναι πια υγειες ) ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα  ...

----------


## geam

Χαρη το πουλάκι "πλαγιαζει" και σε κοιτάει επειδή φοβάται.... να το βαλεις στην 60αρα ζευγαρώστρα που λές, μα μία ή δυο (το πολύ) πατήθρες και θα στρώσει η φτερούγα σε λιγότερο απο μηνα....

----------


## xarhs

εβγαλα παλι την φτερουγα , οπως μου ειπε ο δημητρης jk και ελπιζω να φαινεται καλυτερα.



δειτε ποσο κοντα της φτανω και την βγαζω φωτο....

----------


## jk21

πιστευω απο οσα γνωριζω για το θεμα (οχι τοσο αναλυτικα )  και απο οσα μπορω να καταλαβω απο τη φωτο ,οτι συντομα θα ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## xarhs

μακαρι δημητρη.........  εγω στην ακρη ακρη φοβαμαι μηπως δεν βγει κανενα φτερακι αλλα ας ελπισουμε οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.

ανεβαζω και ενα βιντεακι να δειτε ποσο ημερη ειναι......

σημερα εκανε και καποια φτερουγισματα.......

----------


## xarhs

αυτη η φωτο τι σας λεει????

----------


## xarhs

λοιπον παιδια σημερα ειναι πιο ζωηρη...... δειτε το βιντεο.

μεχρι θες παντως ηταν ακουνητη μολις πλησιαζα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Παπαγάλος !!!  :: 
Χάρη και οι δύο φτερούγες είναι σε αυτή την κατάσταση ή μόνο η μία;  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

μονο η μια ευθυμη......

παπαγαλος δεν λες τιποτα.... μεχρι και τα καναρινια πιο πολυ τρομαζουν απο αυτη.

μαλλον φταιει το οτι ειναι απο φωλια.....

δημητρη μιλησα με αυτον και μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι. το ταιζαν οι γονεις ετσι μ ειπε

----------


## jk21

οργανωμενος ο τυπος ...  αν δεν πεταξε ποτε εκτος κλουβιου  και το πηρε και δεν το ταισε στο στομα  ,ειχε οργανωσει ολοκληρη κατασταση για να  το παρει την καταλληλη στιγμη απογαλακτισμενο .... να μην δινω και επιπλεον πληροφοριες και βαζω κοσμο σε πειρασμο

----------


## geam

πραγματικά είναι εξημερωμένη...αφού είναι τόσο ήμερη και ήρεμη,  μπορείς να κάνεις το εξής:
όταν βγουν όλα της τας φτερά, να την αφήνεις σ’ ένα δωμάτιο να πετάει,  (δεν θα στρεσάρεται όταν την πιάνεις λόγω εξοικείωσης) μέχρι να δυναμώσει, και όταν δεις ότι θα δυσκολεύεσαι να την πιάσεις θα αφήσεις την μπαλκονόπορτα ανοιχτή, για να γυρίσει εκεί που πρέπει....

----------


## xarhs

> οργανωμενος ο τυπος ...  αν δεν πεταξε ποτε εκτος κλουβιου  και το πηρε και δεν το ταισε στο στομα  ,ειχε οργανωσει ολοκληρη κατασταση για να  το παρει την καταλληλη στιγμη απογαλακτισμενο .... να μην δινω και επιπλεον πληροφοριες και βαζω κοσμο σε πειρασμο


ξερω με ποιο τροπο το εκανε , γιατι το ειχα κανει και εγω μια φορα , βεβαια οχι για τον ιδιο λογο.

εγω πηγα να βγαλω φωτο τα ατσαραντακια , και πηδηξαν ολα εκτος φωλιας , τα βαζα τα ξανα βαζα στην φωλια αυτα πηδαγαν παλι εξω. ετσι και εγω εκανα αυτο το τρικ. για να μην τα φαει καμια γατα.... αλλα μετα αφου απογαλακτιστηκαν τα αμολησα

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο μεχρι να μεγαλωσουν τα φτερα της ,δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το αν ειναι  εξημερωμενη  .Προσεξε πως σκαρφαλωνει και δεν πετα στα καγκελα .Οταν θα μπορει να πετα ,θα φανει η συμπεριφορα της.Απο το βλεμμα παντως δεν δειχνει να ειναι ιδιαιτερα τρομαγμενη .Θα δουμε

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη η γατα μυριζε το κλουβι της σημερα και αυτη καθοταν και την κοιταζε...... καμια κινηση φυγης.

μην κοροιδευομαστε , αν βγει ετσι εξω ειναι τελειωμενη υποθεση

----------


## jk21

βρε ΧΑΡΗ αν και τα γραφω και δεν τα λεω ,ακομα και να τα λεγα ,εσυ την βολιωτικη προφορα την ξερεις μια χαρα 

δεν ειναι ετοιμο το πουλι για απελευθερωση !
θα δειξει ,αν θα ειναι ικανο στην πορεια 
ειναι νωρις ακομα να κρινουμε οτι ειναι ανικανο !

----------


## xarhs

κατσε να σωσουμε το φλωρακι τωρα..... μπες στο θεμα να δεις.

----------


## mitsman

Δυστυχως το πουλακι εμενα μου δειχνει ακρωτηρισαμενο..... και πιστευω οτι το πουλι ειναι ετσι παρα παρα παρα πολυ καιρο.... η συμπεριφορα της το δειχνει ξεκαθαρα!!!!!
Δεν πεταριζει επειδη ξερει οτι δεν μπορει!!!!!

Καλυτερα μιας ωρας ελευθερη ζωη, παρα δεκα χρονια σκλαβια και φυλακη!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια εχουμε προβλημα με τη γατα.....

η γατα ειναι εκπαιδευμενη να μην πειραζει μονο καναρινια..... εχει μυρησει το γαρδελακι καταλαβε οτι δεν ειναι καναρινι , και εκανε αποπειρα να το φαει.

βεβαια αυτο δεν κουνηθηκε . εκατσε σε μια μερια και την κοιταζε.

μιτσ για τον ακρωτηριασμο και εγω αυτο πιστευω , αλλα ας ελπισουμε οτι θα βγαλει φτερα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κάνε την ένα μπουγέλο ... θα μάθει και για τα γαρδέλια!




> Καλυτερα μιας ωρας ελευθερη ζωη, παρα δεκα χρονια σκλαβια και φυλακη!


Δεν νομίζω .... αν δεν μπορέσει να μάθει να πετάει ή αν δεν μπορέσει να επανενταχθεί καλό είναι να την κάνει ο Χάρη ένα μεγάλο κλουβί να έχει όσο χώρο θέλει και με μία πλούσια διατροφή ( όπως του Καρακωνσταντάκη ) θα μπορέσει να περάσει μία χαρά. Ειδικά αν δεν χτυπιέται κιόλας ...
Αλλά ας μην τα προμελετάμε ... εμείς θέλουμε να πετύχουμε την απελευθέρωσή της ! Αν δεν αποφευχθεί κάτι τέτοιο τότε θα πρέπει να την αφήσεις ελεύθερη σε κάποιο δωμάτιο και να δεις αντιδράσεις αν θα φύγει ή θα μείνει, αφού θα έχει ελεύθερο χώρο προς διαφυγή !

----------


## Efthimis98

Χάρη, τι γίνεται τελικά με την καρδερίνα;

----------


## xarhs

ευθυμη ειμαι χωριο. τα πουλια τα αφησα αγρινιο.

----------


## xarhs

η καρδεριναι περα της δυσκολης περιπτωσης της εχει βγαλει μια ολοκαινουργια φτερουγα..!!!!!

νομιζω πως σιγα σιγα ειναι ετοιμη για την απελευθερωση της...!!!!

τωρα στη συμπεριφορα θα κανω τεστ αυριο γιατι μολις γυρησα απο τις καλοκαιρινες μου διακοπες..!!!!

----------


## xarhs

η καρδερινουλα ειναι τωρα εκει που επρεπε να ειναι εδω και καιρο... στη ΦΥΣΗ..!!!!!!!

τωρα που αναπτυχτηκαν πληρως τα φτερα της φαινοταν οτι το κλουβι δεν την χωρουσε αλλο.... 

και απο ημερη που ηταν απεκτησε τον παλιο καλο αγριο εαυτο της......

μολις την αμολησα εγινε καπνος...

----------


## Chrisman

Πολύ όμορφη κίνηση. Μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολλά Μπράβο Χάρη!!!
Με το καλό να απελευθερώσεις κι άλλες, από ανυποψίαστους ανθρώπους!  :Happy:

----------


## saxo_29

Μπραβο αδερφε....πολυ ομορφη κινηση, εαν και απο εσενα δεν περιμενα κατι διαφορετικο!

Και παλι μπραβο!!!

----------


## teo24

Λουης εγινε η κουκλα.Μπραβο Χαρη.

----------


## Peri27

Θα συμφωνησω με τα παιδια απο πανω .. δεν περιμεναμε τιποτε λιγοτερο !!!  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ σωστη κίνηση!! Συγχαρητήρια!!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο ρε Χαρη!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

> Λουης εγινε η κουκλα.Μπραβο Χαρη.


 κουκλος θελεις να πεις..!!! χαχαχα

σας ευχαριστω παιδια...!!!

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο ΧΑΡΗ !!! Μπραβο νεε μου !!!!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια ετσι και μαθει η γυναικα οτι η καρδερινα που μου κανε δωρο εκανε φτερα θα με πνιξει....

σκευτομαι να της πω οτι μου φυγε κατα λαθος.....

----------


## teo24

> παιδια ετσι και μαθει η γυναικα οτι η καρδερινα που μου κανε δωρο εκανε φτερα θα με πνιξει....
> 
> σκευτομαι να της πω οτι μου φυγε κατα λαθος.....


Η καλυτερη λυση.Ετσι ειπε στον γαμπρο μου και η μανα του και εχουν 1 χρονο να μιλησουν :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

> παιδια ετσι και μαθει η γυναικα οτι η καρδερινα που μου κανε δωρο εκανε φτερα θα με πνιξει....


δεν παει καλυτερα να πνιγει εκεινη ... να της δωσεις το κινητο μου να της εξηγησω μετα ... ευγενικα 

καλο και αυτο να μας κανουν παρατηρηση και οι *ΚΛΕΠΤΑΠΟΔΟΧΟΙ*

----------


## Βασιλεία

Μπράβο χαρη!!!μεγαλη συγκίνηση ε?  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

νιωθεις ωραια που ενα πουλακι ειναι στη θεση του χαρη στη δικη σου παρεμβαση...!!!!!

----------


## Βασιλεία

Έτσι...και πάλι συγχαρητήρια  :Happy:

----------

